# what size of J clips?



## promiseacres (Nov 21, 2017)

Need to repair some wire cages and have thoughts of building more cages.
But any advice for j clip pliers and what size j clips work for attaching the wire and dividers? I Like the plastic dividers.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 21, 2017)

I like C-rings; IME they last longer than J-clips.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 21, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> I like C-rings; IME they last longer than J-clips.


any particular size to fit the cage wire?


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 21, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> any particular size to fit the cage wire?



I think the ones I'm using are 1/2".


----------

